# Wasserverlust



## Vera44 (29. Aug. 2012)

Hallo!
Habe in meinem Teich innerhalb von 1 Tag ca. 10 cm Wasserverlust.Bei ca. 25qm² Fläche ist das schon ein bißchen viel. Zumal bei den jetzigen Temperaturen. Bisher konnte ich keine undicht Stelle z. B. an der Verrohrung feststellen.Bei so einem Wasserverlust in so kurzer Zeit müßte eine Undicht oder ein Loch doch zu sehen sein, oder zumindest wo es rausläuft!? Ich habe nix gefunden. Hat jemand eine Idee?


----------



## Joerg (29. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Wasserverlust*

Vera,
10cm sind schon viel aber sie hatte ich auch schon.
Die Pflanzen waren über das Ufer gewuchert und haben ihre Wurzeln ausgebreitet.

Nachdem sie gekürzt wurden ist es weniger, den Rest sehe ich als Erinnerung an den nötigen WW.


----------



## Michael der 2. (29. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Wasserverlust*

Hi

Ist schon viel Verlust.
Muss nicht sein, dass man das sieht. Aber wenn da ein Loch im oberen Bereich wäre, dann muss der Boden drum herum ziemlich feucht sein. Am besten mal gut um den Teich stapfen.
Ob es Verdunstung ist kannst du mit einem durchsichtigen Eimer testen. Den am Rand des Teiches aufstellen und auf Wasserspiegelnieveau füllen. Natürlich nen Stein rein legen, damit er nicht weg treibt. Ist es Verdunstung dann sinkt der Wasserspiegel gleich (ausgenommen du hast Ufermatten oder große sandige Uferbereiche). Mach doch mal diesen Test, dann weißt du mehr. Bei mir ist der Wasserstand relativ stabil aktuell. Aber mein Teich liegt auch sehr schattig und ist 1,2m tief. Da dauert es schon, bis das Wasser warm wird. Ist auch noch ein Faktor er da hinzu kommt.

Grüße Michael

Ach ja, mein Teich ist noch pflanzenlos, das hab ich vergessen


----------



## Vera44 (29. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Wasserverlust*

Hallo Michael!

Um den Teich herum und die Filtertonnen habe ich schon kontrolliert - nix------ ich versteh das nicht. Mit dem Eimer ist ne gut Idee. Werd ich morgen mal ausprobieren. Habe heute drauf geachtet wo der Wasserstand am Morgen war. Heute abend war der Stand derselbe. Wenn also eine Undichtheit, dann in den oberen 15cm.


----------



## Joerg (29. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Wasserverlust*

Vera.
falls der Wasserstand ab einem bestimmten Pegel nicht mehr sinkt ist das ein gutes Zeichen.
Entweder es ist ein Loch ganz oben, was sich gut finden und flicken lässt oder
die Pflanzen ziehen über Ausläufer das Wasser raus, was man auch gut beseitigen kann.


----------



## Vera44 (29. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Wasserverlust*

Hallo Jörg!

Pflanzen die Wasser ziehen kann ich ausschließen, es sei denn sie haben ein Loch in die Folie
gebohrt. Werde mal sehen ob der Wasserspiegel nun stehen bleibt oder noch sinkt. Wenn nicht werde ich am WE die Folie über dem Wasserspiegel reinigen, dann müße sich ja was finden lassen. Vor allem bei dem hohen Verlust müßte das Loch ja relativ groß sein, oder?


----------



## Bambus Mami (29. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Wasserverlust*

Oh je, Vera,

na, da hast Du ja eine schöne Arbeit vor Dir. Du Arme!

Hoffemtlich findest Du die undichte Stelle bald...
So ein Ärger!!!!!
Ich drück Dir ganz fest die Daumen!
:beten

Liebe Grüße aus dem Allgäu
Kristin


----------



## Michael der 2. (30. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Wasserverlust*

Hi

Wenn die undichte STelle so weit oben liegt musst du dir ja erst mal keinen Stress machen. Ich würde erst mal beobachten Vielleicht ein bisschen mt dem Wasserstand spielen. Auffüllen und warten ob der Stand wieder an den selben Punkt kommt usw. Kannst du ja dann mit dem Eimer kombinieren.

Ob das Leck groß ist kommt auch auf den Boden an. Lehmboden lässt sehr langsam Wasser durch. Da kann das Loch noch so groß sein und der Wasserstand sinkt kaum. Hast du lockeren Boden, der schnell voll laufen kann (Beispiel Kiesdrainage) dann reicht da auch schon was kleines und der Boden nimmt das Wasser eben schnell auf.

BIst du sicher, dass keine Saugbrücke oä entstanden ist?


Grüße Michael


----------



## lollo (30. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Wasserverlust*



Vera44 schrieb:


> Habe in meinem Teich innerhalb von 1 Tag ca. 10 cm Wasserverlust.


Hallo Vera,

10 cm so schnell ist schon ungewöhnlich.
Nicht das du solche Probleme hast, wie ich sie  HIER  hatte.


----------



## Vera44 (30. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Wasserverlust*

Hallo!

Danke Kristin, ja das hätte ich jetzt nicht gebraucht.

@ Michael, unser Boden ist ziemlich lehmhaltig. Wasserstand heute morgen - immer noch derselbe. Als Kontrollpunkt habe den 2. Rand von einem Pflanzkorb. Es hat etwas geregnet aber nicht allzu viel. Ein Loch auf der Pflanzstufe durch einen Stein oder ähnliches fällt nun ja aus wenn der Wasserstand so bleibt. Vielleicht weiß ich am WE mehr. Bin ja froh dass nicht noch mehr Wasser verloren geht.

Danke für die Antworten


----------



## neuemmendorfer (30. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Wasserverlust*

Hallo Vera,

zu der Vergleichsmethode mit dem Eimer: Die klingt zwar logisch hat aber eine entscheidende Tücke - bei Wind funktioniert sie nicht. Ein kräftiger Wind zieht mehr Wasser als ein sonniger Tag. Im Eimer ist aber eher windstill.

LG Ronny


----------



## tomsteich (30. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Wasserverlust*

Hallo Vera,

ein Loch in der Folie ist relativ selten. Ich tippe auch hier eher auf einen Kapillareffekt, falls Deine Verrohrung ansonsten überall dicht ist.

Wie hast Du denn Deinen Folienabschluss erstellt, bzw. hast Du mal ein Bild? Endet die Folie da unter diesen Steinplatten, so dass eventuell die Wurzeln der Randbepanzung hineinwachsen?

Gruß

Thomas


----------



## meinereiner (30. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Wasserverlust*

Hallo Vera,

also Verdunstung würd' ich ausschließen. Innerhalb eines Tages 10 cm, das geht nicht über Verdunstung. 

Eine Kapillarbrücke könnte zwar auch sehr viel Wasser ziehen. Aber wenn ich mir deinen Teich mit deiner Ufergestaltung so anschaue, dann ist ja die Folie überall gut zu sehen. Das heißt es wäre auch gut sichtbar wenn da etwas ins Wasser rein wurzelt. Außer das wäre irgendwo in den Falten. Aber wenn der Wasserverlust von einem auf den anderen Tag so stark ansteigt, dann würde ich das eher ausschließen.

Ein Loch in der Folie? Würde ich jetzt auch nicht unbedingt vermuten. Außer unter der Folie wäre irgendwo was Spitzes, dass sich in die Folie rein gebohrt hätte. Auch wenn die Folie leider der Sonne ausgesetzt ist, und somit einer stärkeren Alterung unterliegt, glaub ich nicht dass deswegen die Folie irgendwo kaputt gegangen ist, da das eventuelle Loch ja im Bereich sein müsste, das normalerweise mit Wasser bedeckt ist. Außerdem ist die Folie noch nicht so alt, oder?

Verrohrung, Filterbehälter?
Die Verrohrung sollte sich ja gut überprüfen lassen, ob da irgendwo was leckt.
Bleiben da noch die Filterbehälter und die Flansche.
Schau mal dort wo die Behälter stehen, ob es darunter feucht ist. Nicht, dass ein Behälter irgendwo gerissen ist. Eventuell kannst du die Pumpe mal ausschalten, und den Wasserstand in den Behältern kontrollieren, ob der absinkt oder nicht.

10 cm am Tag ist wirklich viel. Das muss irgendwo ganz ordentlich rinnen. Wenn deine Angabe der Teichgröße und die 10 cm stimmen, dann sind das am Tag 2400 Liter.

Servus
 Robert


----------



## Michael der 2. (30. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Wasserverlust*

Hallo Vera und Ronny

Ja, stimmt. Da muss man sich dann eben den Eimer zuschneiden oder auf die richtige Teife setzen, sodass der Wind gut dran kommt.

Grüße


----------



## tomsteich (30. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Wasserverlust*

Hallo,

der Eimer-Test ist sicher überflüssig. 10 cm verdunsten selbst nicht an einem heißen Tag. 

@Robert

Stimmt, am PC konnte ich jetzt auch die Folie erkennen (anders als auf dem Iphone). Trotzdem sehe ich nicht wie es unter den Steinen weiter geht, ob diese wieder nach unten geht oder Erdberührung besteht.

Gruß

Thomas


----------



## Connemara (30. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Wasserverlust*

Ich hatte letzte Woche auch plötzlich einen deutlichen Wasserverlust und nach längerem Suchen ein Loch in einem der Schläuche gefunden. Die Stelle lag ziemlich versteckt...
Schlauch ausgetauscht, alles wieder gut!


----------



## Michael der 2. (30. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Wasserverlust*

Hi

Also wenn der Eimertest schon als überflüssig erachtet wird, weil es schon sehr viel Wasser ist dann würde ich so vorgehen

Du hast ja schon den Mindeststand des Wassers gefunden. Pump einfach mal zusätzlich 3-5cm Wasser heraus und begutachte die Folie einfach mal. Dann hättest du zumindest freien Blick.

@ Birgit. in diesem Fall würde der Wasserspiegel aber weiterhin fallen und sich nicht irgendwo einpendeln

Grüße Michael


----------



## Stephan D (30. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Wasserverlust*

Hallo ,

Teich senkt sich auf Leckniveau ab ,

eine Person checkt die Folie auf dieser Linie ,

zieht die Folienfalte hoch ,

oder flickt das Loch .

Fertig 

Gruß Stephan


----------



## Vera44 (30. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Wasserverlust*

Hallo!

@ Stefan, ist auch meine Meinung, allerdings weiß ich nicht mehr - im Zuge der Ursachensuche- wann ich den Bachlauf abgeschaltet habe. Deshalb habe ich heute, nachdem der Wasserstand immer noch derselbe war, den Bachlauf wieder zugeschaltet. Wenn der Wasserstand morgen immer noch die gleiche Höhe hat kann es eigentlich nur die Folie sein und der Bachlauf fällt auch aus.
Pflanzenwurzeln wachsen keine über die Folie. Die wären ja zu sehen. Die Möglichkeit dass die Gräser Löcher gemacht haben? Oder unsere Wühlmaus??? Aber diese lassen sich ja dann finden. Morgen weiß ich wieder ein bißchen mehr.


----------



## Joerg (30. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Wasserverlust*

Vera,
das mit den Löchern der Mäuse finden ist nicht so einfach.
Hat mich auch ein paar Wochen gekostet, bis ich die Stelle gefunden hatte.

Vorher schon ablaufen lassen bis sich der Spiegel nicht mehr senkt ....


----------



## lollo (31. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Wasserverlust*



Joerg schrieb:


> das mit den Löchern der Mäuse finden ist nicht so einfach.


Hallo Jörg,

doch ganz einfach,  mit dem richtigen Helfer auch ganz schnell.
In dem Link meines obigen Beitrages ist es beschrieben.


----------



## frido (31. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Wasserverlust*

Bi mir zieht es auch die obersten 10-12 cm innerhalb weniger Tage aus dem Teich und dann ist gut. Bei mir ist es eine große Falte in Kombination mit der Ufermatte. Die Ufermatte saugt das Wasser über den Wall, es läuft in die Falte unter der Erde und findet dort einen Ausgang. Der Boden ist an dieser Stelle allerdings auch immer feucht-zumindest so lang wie die Ufermatte das Wasser zieht. Da ich eine sehr strukturierte Teichform habe, ließen sich zwei, drei große Falten leider nicht vermeiden und an der einen Stelle funktioniert die Kappilarsperre eben nicht. Das Problem ließe sich bei mir sicher beheben-da aber der geplante Wasserstand eh 10 cm unterhalb des Wall´s liegt, stört es mich nicht wirklich. Das Problem tritt also bei mir nur auf, wenn aufgrund Regen usw. der Wasserstand deutlich höher als normal ist. Von daher sehe ich keinen Grund, etwas zu unternehmen. 
Vielleicht liegt es ja bei dir auch an der Kappilarsperre bzw. Dochtwirkung. Dafür spricht jedenfalls, das der Wasserstand in kurzer Zeit rapide absinkt, aber nach 10-20 cm Schluss ist. Irgendwann kann die Ufermatte (oder anderer Docht) die Höhe nicht mehr überbrücken und der Wasserstand stabilisiert sich auf einem Niveau.

LG

Andreas


----------



## Michael der 2. (31. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Wasserverlust*

Hallo Andreas

Ist bei dir dann nicht der UG sehr trocken, wenn es mal ne längere Trockenperiode so wie vor ein paar Wochen gibt?
Die UM sollen doch den Graben füllen und wenn das Wasser im Teich an der Saugsperre raus gesaugt ist, wird der Graben nicht mehr gespeist.

Grüße Michael


----------



## tomsteich (31. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Wasserverlust*

Hallo Andreas,

wieso ragt Deine UM über den Wall wieder nach unten? Einen Ufergraben hast Du ja wahrscheinlich nicht(?). Da ist dies notwenig, damit dieser sich mit Wasser füllt. 

Letztendlich muss die Folie und UM immer hoch stehen. Trotz Falten kann da nie Wasser weglaufen.

Gruß

Thomas


----------



## Vera44 (31. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Wasserverlust*

Hallo!

Weitere Ursachenforschung / Ausschluß...
Ich habe ja gestern abend den Bachlauf noch mal zugeschaltet. Heute morgen hat nun doch wieder Wasser gefehlt. Also hab ich den Bachlauf wieder abgeschaltet und schaue heute abend wieder ob sich was verändert hat. Wenn nicht werde ich morgen denTeich wieder auffüllen und sehen was dann passiert.


----------



## frido (31. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Wasserverlust*

UG habe ich keinen-einfach zu wenig Platz dafür! Die Ufermatte liegt oben auf dem Wall und die Folie wird zurückgeschlagen. Oben drauf liegen Steine zur Fixierung der Ufermatte/ Folie und natürlich aus optischen Gründen. Funktioniert rund um den Teich einwandfrei-nur die eine Stelle mit der großen Falte zieht Wasser. Wenn ich die Folie dort erdseitig noch mal ausgrabe und denAbschluss etwas ordentlicher gestalte, lässt sich das Problem sicher beheben. Aber wie gesagt-mich stört es nicht und ich müßte an der Bepflanzung rumpfuschen. Sorry für OT-jetzt wieder zurück zu veras Problem!

LG

Andreas


----------



## Vera44 (5. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Wasserverlust*

Hallo!

Ich denke das Problem ist erst mal beseitigt. Seit dem WE liegt der Wasserlust bei max. 1 cm.
Nachdem wir noch mal gründlich gesucht haben sind wir fündig geworden. Ein Rücklaufrohr vom Filter war nicht mehr dicht. Wahrscheinlich ist klein Charly unser Kater Schuld, der mit Vorliebe im Baulauf spielt. Das Wasser ist bei den großen Gräsern auf den Boden gelaufen und ist von diesen mit Freude aufgesogen worden. Deshalb habe ich es auch nicht gesehen.
Ich danke Euch noch mal für Eure Antworten und hoffe dass das Thema erst mal erledigt ist


----------



## Mark2111 (7. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Wasserverlust*

Hi Teichsüchtler 

Wollte kein neues Thema anfangen und häng mich einfach gleich hier dazu.

Und zwar dürfte ich bei mir auch irgendwo ein Loch haben. Jetzt wollt ich wissen wie ich dass mit der Lebensmittelfarbe am besten angehe. 

SChütt ich dass nur am Rand vorsichtig rein oder wie mach ich das am besten?

LG MARK


----------

